# NC/VA Transport Volunteers - need help!



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

*This plea for help is for a transport going this weekend from Americus, GA, to Unionville, PA. I just received an e-mail that she thinks she has all of the trips filled except for Leg # 7:*


*Leg#7 *
*Statesville, NC to Hillsville , VA *
*75 miles, 1 hr 15 mins *
*420pm to 535pm NEEDED *

*CONTACT PERSON/TRANSPORT COORDINATOR:[email protected] <pacbell.net> *

*If anyone could help, please contact Katrina at the above e-mail. *

*Here is what I received regarding the background for this transport:*


*Here's the sob story. I am currently paying the boarding on these 4 boys and girl. I offered to do so in order to give them another weeks chance to get to LaMancha. I am not sure that LaMancha will be able to keep their spots open for another week if we can't get this filled THIS weekend. There are ALOT of dogs that need those spots at LaMancha. But if these boys and girls have to go back to Sumter Humane, their chances are not good since Sumter (like most GA shelters) is crammed full. *

*Passengers will be 4 adult dogs. They are up to date with shots, fecal tested, wormed and will be spayed or neutered. Will have health certificates. They will be traveling with leashes and collars. But they will not have crates. Crates are at the discretion of the drivers. *


*Tiki*- young adult male, lab mix, around 45 lbs
*Buddy*- shepherd/border collie mix, adult, male, around 50 lbs
*Destiny*- black mouth cur/retriever mix, adult female, thin, around 45 lbs
*Isis*- 1 yr old, husky mix, very sweet, around 45 lbs


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Just notified--this transport has been filled.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Terry*

So glad to hear it's been filled!


----------

